# heater hoses



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Last weekend I blew one of the heater hoses on my LeMans (which was a relief since the way it was leaking looked like a bad heater core). The heater hose that let go runs from the back of the intake manifold to the bottom fitting of the heater core. Is this how this hose was originally routed on the 400 or is this just on the Street Dominator intake that is on my car? Every other GM I have ever seen have both heater hoses attached to the front of the engine.


----------



## 69ponlem (Jun 12, 2011)

I blew mine out on my 69 Lemans a couple of months ago right at the distributor and soaked everything.Mine is set up the same as yours,firewall to rear of intake.I have an edelbrock rpm manifold.My hose made such a turn out of the intake I didn't like bending the hose and possibly kinking so I went to the auto parts store and they let me look at thier hoses and i found a 90 deg. section and got a sleeve connector to run the rest of the way.Not sure of stock set up though.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

The hose that was on mine was less than a foot long. I replaced it with one that is much longer to eliminate the stress on the hose ends. My hose let go at both ends right where the hose hit the lip if the fittings. I may consider going the way you did as the longer hose doesn't look too good but at least it's not leaking.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

here is where it is on my 68


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures. Looks the same as mine. I just had never seen this done this way before.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, that's the standard configuration for all real Pontiac V8's, at least the later models from around 1960 on. In the mid to late 50's they used a rather novel 'reverse cooling' flow that was completely different.

Bear


----------

